# free web host ?



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

are there any free web hosts that let me write my own html page or upload it 
i want to make it my self


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

http://bit.ly/VzOCZ6


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

christadwani said:


> let me write my own html page
> i want to make it my self


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

colinsp said:


> http://bit.ly/VzOCZ6


That's fantastic. :up:


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

had you not seen that one before?


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

valis said:


> had you not seen that one before?


No, LOL


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

lmgtfy is funny ?
but seriously i found no good free web hosts (can't write own html


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

that one surprises me; seems to be tailor made for ya! 

Okay, enough with the hijack, I reckon.

Colinsp, just a reminder, I've had to dump those bit.ly links before, as the user cannot see where is pointing too. FYI.

thanks, 

v


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

christadwani said:


> lmgtfy is funny ?
> but seriously i found no good free web hosts (can't write own html


well, I've always found it humourous, but that's neither here nor there.

Couple things to look at; you can use wordpress.org (not the .com site) to work manually on your site, or, you can do what I did a few years back and buy a book on html and web coding and go from there. Bit more labor, but you will learn a lot more.


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

valis said:


> Couple things to look at; you can use wordpress.org (not the .com site) to work manually on your site, or, you can do what I did a few years back and buy a book on html and web coding and go from there. Bit more labor, but you will learn a lot more.





valis said:


> Bit more labor.


all i wanted is to do it the old way
but i can't find any good web hosts


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

christadwani said:


> all i wanted is to do it the old way
> but i can't find any good web hosts


What exactly are you trying to do? Are you trying to learn or do you already know and just want to serve up a web page?


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

i already know


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

So none of the sites listed at the link below will allow you to input your own code?

http://www.prchecker.info/web-hosting/top-10-free-web-hosting-sites/


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

no
1you must start from a template and can't change basics
2 html5 : drag and drop


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

So there's no way possible to upload your own files?


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

it depends on what website we're talking about
but no pages


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

is it really that hard to find a web host that let's you write your website


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100913195242AA96ZEV


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

ckphilli said:


> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100913195242AA96ZEV


1 website down
2 has it's own builder 
3 doesn't allow you to add your own html codes


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Did you read the part that recommended 4 bucks or so to pay for the service? Good luck, I'm done googling for you.


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

the problem is that i only start a thread when i fail to find an answer on google
but thank you for taking the time to help


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

No problem, wish I could have helped more. If you solve it, please post what you found out.


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

well i did find a few websites like 000webhost.com but they all have issues even the paid ones
like lagging, websites being removed and so on ..


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

not without ads


----------

